# Expand your business, install gutter/roof de-icing!



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

We've had over 300 calls since middle December for installers of gutter melt cables and Zmesh throughout New England. All I can tell them is that we can supply the materials but I have no installers we can recommend. I ask local roofers but it seems the mentality is "we only install roofs"..period. How busy were you last year? If you were too busy, great, pass this on to the guys who weren't.

Don't sit around waiting for the work that's not there to come to you. There is work. A lot of it! You already have something MOST other contractors don't have; the ability to be up on a roof without getting the sh-t scared out of you when you look down! Get out there NOW while the gutters are full of ice and leave a simple flyer in their mailboxes saying you can install gutter and roof de-icing systems. When the calls start to flow, sign them up now with a 25% deposit and come back in the spring when the gutters are clear and the temps are above 55 and take the business.

These systems are easy to install and you can team up with your favorite electrician for them to run the power out and make the connections. On the homes with damage, it's a shoe-in for the roofing work too!

If you think you can take it further, you can also install Zmesh UNDER the shingles and fix the problem! We can show you how and give you all the support you need.

If you plan to critisize this posting, keep it to yourself. There are plenty of other hard workers out there looking to stay alive in this economy and mother nature's giving a helping hand.


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

Warmsmeallup said:


> We've had over 300 calls since middle December for installers of gutter melt cables and Zmesh throughout New England. All I can tell them is that we can supply the materials but I have no installers we can recommend. I ask local roofers but it seems the mentality is "we only install roofs"..period. How busy were you last year? If you were too busy, great, pass this on to the guys who weren't.
> 
> Don't sit around waiting for the work that's not there to come to you. There is work. A lot of it! You already have something MOST other contractors don't have; the ability to be up on a roof without getting the sh-t scared out of you when you look down! Get out there NOW while the gutters are full of ice and leave a simple flyer in their mailboxes saying you can install gutter and roof de-icing systems. When the calls start to flow, sign them up now with a 25% deposit and come back in the spring when the gutters are clear and the temps are above 55 and take the business.
> 
> ...


Great post! Always looking for business expansion opportunities.


----------

